# Hydraulic speed oil related???



## YarraValley Guy

Hello All.
Just wondering if anyone knows if Hydraulic/Transmission oil comes in different viscosities?
Reason i ask is my loader slows right down after an hours use and won't lift up fully when loaded, its currently using GLI4 oil which should be correct according to the manual.
Oh BTW tractor is a new Lenar JL254-11 with 35hrs on the clock?

Any advice much appreciated.

Cheers Rob


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum YarraValley Guy! It almost sounds to me as if the hyd. oil is somehow becoming aerated. If this happens, the symptoms you outline may occur. Have you checked the hyd. oil when the hydraulics slow down to see if it is? The oil will appear almost foamed up with very fine bubbles in it. Hyd. oil does come in differing viscosities. The thinner oils tend to work better but best to stick with what the operator's manual calls for.


----------



## YarraValley Guy

Hi Chief, thanks for the welcome and reply.

I dunno if its airated but i'll have a look, if it is what causes it and what can be done about it?

The 4in1 loader i have is Korean(Hagil Ag) could there be any adjustments that may help the situation?

Cheers Rob


----------



## Live Oak

Since you mentioned a 4 in 1 FEL, that got me to thinking that perhaps the there may be a problem with the FEL installation (an improperly routed hyd. hose) or a stuck or sticking relief valve. In the unusual possibility of aerated hyd. oil; that may be in the pump or a problem in the suction tube feeding the pump. I am thinking that the problem most likely lies with the FEL SCV,s and a sticking relief or control valve. Usually this is noticed by an unusual amount of noise (a hissing or squealing type noise) if a valve is stuck or leaking. Is the machine still under warranty?


----------



## YarraValley Guy

Hi Chief,

After working the loader for a couple of hours yeasterday i checked the oil and i couldn't see any airation in the oil.
I also checked the filter and its was reasonable clean so i cleaned it also, however to after running it again its ok until it gets hot again then its the same problem.
The problem seems to affect the lift rams worse than the others.

The pump does seem to get quite hot, i'll take some temp readings tonite to see how hot the thing actually gets and there is aslo more noise from it when its hot.(Perhaps its the pump)
The powersteering is also effected when hot.

Yes the machine is still under warranty, but here in Oz we get a parts only warranty.

Cheers Rob


----------



## Live Oak

Sounds more and more like the pump may be a possibility. Is there anywhere to put a pressure guage on the system with things are hot and not working right?


----------



## YarraValley Guy

> Is there anywhere to put a pressure guage on the system with things are hot and not working right?


I'd say yes, as there are Parker quick connect couplings all over the shop and a bigger one on the pump its self.The Loader is detachable.
Heres a pic of the pump and connections.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a125/robbierat/P9181388.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

The engine is supposed to be based on a Ford 3 cylinder, dunno which one.It would be nice to know if i could fit a better pump?

Unfortunatly i couldn't work it tonite to check the temp on the pump and rams as i didn't get out of work on time and now its supposed to rain for the next few days (typical)  so I'll have to wait for it to dry out before i can get back on her and check the temps.
Cheers Rob


----------



## Live Oak

I will be looking forward to your next post Rob. I will see if I can get in touch with Chip Uren. I bet he has seen this problem before or at least has a good idea of the cause. The exhuast pipe sure does seem overly close to everything. Looks like the starter has had its share of heat from it. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## YarraValley Guy

Hi Chief,

Well i managed to work the tractor tonite for about an hour before the rain set in.
I also took some temp readings of the pump and the return line and they were 53Deg C and 43 Deg C respectivaly so i doubt heat is the prob, engine temp is 75Deg C FWIW.

Its really starting to like the pump perhaps, what do you think?

The pic of the pump is a bit decieving as it shows the exhaust closer to the starter than what it actually is.
The sticker on the starter is actually orange and it has a bit of overspray in the bottom corner which gives it a burnt appearance.

I'll see if i can borrow a pressure guage tomorrow to see what the pump is actually making.

Cheers Rob


----------



## Live Oak

I sent an email to Chip. Hopefully he will jump in soon. He goes by the username ARTRAC.


----------



## ARTRAC

The lenar does not use a Ford engine. At one time Ford (may still) had an interest in the Jaingling company, mostly due to thier truck, minivan joint venture. The tractor factory was sold to Mahindra in November of 2000. To the best of my knowledge, which of course is limited, the N385J engine in the Lenar is unique to Lenar, although I was told by a Chinese broker at one time that Jaingling did not build this engine, it is the engine that Mahindra has certified for USA EPA requirements. Jaingling also has a relationship with Isuzu as I recall, but no longer runs the tractor factory. Lenar has changed to a new supplier for their tractors in light of the Mahindra takeover. Best bet is to get a 5000lb liquid filled pressure guage and see what you ahve and when it goes away. be sure to use a T fitting and not deadhead intor your gage as pump damage could result. I believe Lenar is being distributed nationwide by Lenar South in Texas so your dealer should be able to support the warranty and get the pump if necessary.


----------



## ARTRAC

OOPs I see you are in AUS. no idea how or who supports lenar down under! I'd check with the dealer first.


----------



## Cuttinggreen

Loader slow down after five or six hours of use had water in the hydraulic oil change oil and filter the new oil turn milky after running it


----------

